# stuffed peppers



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

ground chuck cooked on the grill with onions and a small amount of Bulls Eye BBQ Sauce inside. and smoked over low heat for flavor and fat reduction.
then Tomato product added and baked in peppers 

salad has no lettuce . I leave the lettuce out and put everything else in.

also , my new Pup !


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow what time are we eating? Awesome looking pup too.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm curious why no lettuce in the salad? The stuffed peppers look great. I do something similar. If you like tuna salad try stuffing some in a fresh summer tomato. No heating up the kitchen involved.

Beautiful shepherd!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I modified the stuffed pepper recipe for times I don't feel like or have the time to stuff them... Instead, I just put the meat, maters and peppers (chopped into large pieces) etc. in a casserole dish with uncooked rice and the proper amount of water and bake.

Not as pretty but real good eatin'...

Brent


----------



## spearfishinglog (Apr 7, 2011)

looks good


----------

